# Need New (or used) Z24 Engine For 88 Pickup



## NissanFever (Dec 21, 2005)

Where can I purchase a new or used Z24 engine from? Thanks for any info.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

hey nissan fever,

what area are you in?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You can get a reman. engine from Nissan...part #1010B-17C00RE. It listed for $1850 according to my parts catalog (Oct., 2002). You may want to get an update on the price. There is no core return required. 12 month/12000 mi. warranty.

If you're going aftermarket reman., I'd recommend Jasper as they have a nationwide warranty and their quality if pretty good.

It seems a lot of reasonably priced used engines are available from Japan, shipped to the US. You'll have to check around if you want to go that option.


----------



## bkea (Feb 4, 2005)

I was unable to find any decent used engines in the southeast the past two years. I could get a rebuilt through Advnace Auto for $1,300. I rebuilt my own for $750.


----------



## NissanFever (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks all! I was able to find one locally.


----------

